# Northern Kentucky... Worth it?



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, its pretty much half of the Cincinnati metropolitan area... but you can't fish it with an Ohio license! But I was thinking that for me it would probably be a lot quicker to go down to Kentucky than it is to go out to the east or west sides in search of river fishing spots. So is it worth it to get a Kentucky license? Are there good rivers/streams/lakes around? Does anyone here fish KY?
I have done some fishing in southern kentucky lakes and creeks in the past, and I have fished Devou Park with not much success.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

There are a lot of great fishing opportunities in nky. Get your license and pm me sometime and we can meet up.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

What's the official rule about fishing the Ohio River with just an Ohio license. I've heard out on the water either state license is okay, but I've never looked up the actual law.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

WAREHOUSE said:


> What's the official rule about fishing the Ohio River with just an Ohio license. I've heard out on the water either state license is okay, but I've never looked up the actual law.


You can actually fish either bank with either license as well. You just have to obey the laws of whatever state's bank you're standing on. From the water you have to obey the laws of the state's license you hold. But if you decide to travel up a trib off the OR you must have that state's license the trib goes into.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool BassAddict, it will probably have to wait until next season so I can get the most of my money's worth, but it is looking like a good possibility. I was downtown recently looking at the mouth of the Licking and started wondering about the fishing down there.


----------



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

Lots of nice fishing in nky. I fish there a lot. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Just be careful if you start fishing down there. You might start talking funny and find yourself wanting to wear overalls.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

dont forget marrying your sister.


----------



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

LoL might get some live action!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

My seester's a dang good lookin' woman and she thanks I'ma hunk when I wear dem overalls! So all y'all can sh'up!


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm from NKY. In my opinion the fishing is so-so at best but I mainly like to fish for smallies. My closest good smallie waters are the LMR or GMR. You won't find any shallow, rocky rivers in NKY that are anywhere near the producers that those two are. Like I said though, I mainly fish for smallies.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

inrll said:


> I'm from NKY. In my opinion the fishing is so-so at best but I mainly like to fish for smallies. My closest good smallie waters are the LMR or GMR. You won't find any shallow, rocky rivers in NKY that are anywhere near the producers that those two are. Like I said though, I mainly fish for smallies.


Interesting, thanks for the insider input. The Licking isn't like that at all? I've never fished it, it just seems like upstream it would be shallower.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

inrll said:


> I'm from NKY. In my opinion the fishing is so-so at best but I mainly like to fish for smallies. My closest good smallie waters are the LMR or GMR. You won't find any shallow, rocky rivers in NKY that are anywhere near the producers that those two are. Like I said though, I mainly fish for smallies.


So-so at best??? For smallies??? I'm going to have to disagree with you there. I live within 15 mins of 2 different creeks that are very productive when it comes to smallmouth fishing. I wouldn't go as far as to say they're better than ohio's rivers but they're definitely worth fishing. Some of my best days have been in nky creeks.


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

BassAddict83 said:


> So-so at best??? For smallies??? I'm going to have to disagree with you there. I live within 15 mins of 2 different creeks that are very productive when it comes to smallmouth fishing. I wouldn't go as far as to say they're better than ohio's rivers but they're definitely worth fishing. Some of my best days have been in nky creeks.


I agree there are some good creeks in NKY but they arent the caliber that LMR and GMR are. There are some GREAT creeks/rivers farther south of here that can easily compete with LMR and GMR just not any in the NKY area. 
I guess what I'm saying is if I liked to smallie fish and I lived in Ohio then no I wouldn't bother driving farther/down here to fish water that wasn't as productive.
Believe me BassAddict83 your posts haven't gone unoticed!  You've pulled some nice ones out of those creeks!


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

kingofamberley said:


> Interesting, thanks for the insider input. The Licking isn't like that at all? I've never fished it, it just seems like upstream it would be shallower.


Its mostly mud bottom in the places I've fished. I know down around Falmouth its a little different but that's a good ways south of Cincy.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I think the biggest issue would be having to buy an out of state license for 40-50.00. If I was doing that for smallies I think I would get an Indiana and fish whitewater which I think is better than the gmr and lmr.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

imalt said:


> I think the biggest issue would be having to buy an out of state license for 40-50.00. If I was doing that for smallies I think I would get an Indiana and fish whitewater which I think is better than the gmr and lmr.


I agree the cost of an out-of-state license is ridiculous. I wish they would offer a tri-state license that was reasonably priced. I don't know why they don't. A lot of people would gladly purchase it.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I never thought about a tri state license that is a great idea

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yea..that is a good idea... i wouldnt think twice to buy a license like that!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hell yeah I would buy one, each state's DNR could still have their rules and everything, just split the cash three ways.


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

I live in NKY but always get an Ohio license. The LMR is my favorite river, and I would rather spend what time I have there than explore new spots in KY. I did that in my yourh and never really liked what I found. It wasn't an exhaustive search, though, so very likely I missed a lot. But the Little Miami is right there, and it's really nice. Next year I'm thinking of exploring the Whitewater in IN, which has a well-deserved reputation as an A+ fishing river too.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

montagc said:


> I can't say anything about N KY, but if you do get a KY license, it opens you up to Cumberland, some parts of Dale Hollow, Wolf River, Red River, Cave Run, etc. Good fishing and all kinds of water within a day's drive.
> 
> It might be late in the year for it to be worth the cost for an annual license though, unless you fish cold weather.
> 
> ...


Don't forget Elkhorn Creek. It's rated one of the top smallmouth fisheries in the country. And like you said about cold water fishing... For someone looking to do trout fishing in the winter, nky has at least 4 different lakes that I can think of off the top of my head that stock trout and are less than 20 mins from the Ohio River (off of 275). 

I've been thinking about this tri-state license thing. I'd be willing to pay $70-$75 for something like that. That would be roughly about $45-$50 cheaper than purchasing all 3 licenses and if spilt 3 ways, each state gets a few dollars more than they normally would have gotten for someone purchasing a regular resident license. 

Now the question is...Who to contact to propose such an idea???


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I would like a tri-state license. I have one for OH and IN. Would like to get the KY but can't justify the dough this late in the season. I probably should have gotten a KY instead of the IN.


----------



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

I like fishing middelton lake. Also kenton county game and fish has 2 nice lakes.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

